# ارخم بنت في العالم!



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ارخم بنت في العالم!


في يــوم من الأيــام 


قرر "محب" إنه يعزم "حبيبته" على الغدا وياريته ما عمل كده 


لإن البنت دى مش عاجبها العجب ولا الصيام فى رجب زى مابيقولو 
شوفوا الحوار وأحكموا بنفسكوا>>>>> 


"هو": تطلبي إيه؟ 


"هيا": مش عارفة إنت هاتطلب إيه؟ 


"هو" : أنا هاطلب بيتزا 


"هيا": ماشي ، وأنا كمان 


"هو": طيب 


"هيا": ولا أقولك ، بلاش 


"هو": ليه عاوزه حاجة تانية 


"هيا": لأ ، مش عارفه 


"هو": انتي جعانة 


"هيا": إممم ، مش عارفه 


"هو": يعني إيه مش عارفة ، أكيد الواحد بيعرف هو جعان ولا لأ 


"هيا": نص نص 


"هو": يعني أطلبلك معايا 


"هيا": لأ 


"هو": خلاص 


"هيا": ولا أقولك ، يمكن أجوع كمان شوية 


"هو": خلاص هاطلبلك وعقبال ما يجي الأكل تكوني جوعتي 


"هيا": طيب أفرض لما يجي الأكل أكون لسه ما جوعتش! 


"هو": خلاص ، خلي الأكل قدامك ولما تجوعي إبقي كلي 


"هيا": ما كده الأكل هايبرد 


"هو": خلاص نطلب أكل تاني 


"هيا": بس كده يبقى تبذير 


"هو": نبقى نأخد الاكل البارد معانا تيك أواي ونبقى نأكله بعدين 


"هيا": طيب إفرض ما كانش ليا نفس للبيتزا بعدين 


"هو": خلاص أكلها أنا 


"هيا": وأنا ما أكلش 


"هو": جننتيني ، يعني اطلبلك ولا بلاش 


"هيا": بلاش احسن 


"هو": خلاص أنا هاطلب لنفسي علشان انا جعت جدا 


"هيا": ماشي 


"هيا": بس أطلب بيتزا بالتونة 
"هو": بس أنا مابحبش البيتزا بالتونة 


"هيا": بس أنا بحبها 


"هو": بس أنا إللى هاكلها 


"هيا": ما يمكن على ما ييجي الأكل أكون جعت وأكل معاك 


"هو": هو أنتي عاوزة تأكلي ولا لأ 


"هيا": إحتمال 


"هو": يعني أنا لازم أطلب بيتزا بالتونة علشان إنتي (إحتمال) تأكلي معايا 


"هيا": أيوه بالظبط 


"هو": طيب لو أنتي جوعتي وأكلتي البيتزا بتاعتي أنا هاكل إيه؟ 


"هيا": ما انا ممكن ما أكلش أصلا معاك 


"هو": رحمتك يا رب 


"هيا": مالك فيه إيه ؟؟ 


"هو": يعني دلوقتي لو أنتي ما أكلتيش ، أنا هاكل بيتزا مش بحبها 


"هيا": يعني أنت تاكل و أنا ما أكلش؟!!!!! 


********


ايه ده انا زهقتتتتت ​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههه
روعه جدا

شكـــــرا​


----------



## روزي86 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

نورت يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*حلوه قوي يا رخمه

تسلم ايديكي​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*البت ديه رفعتلي ضغطي :smil8:*

*ههههههههههههه*

*شكرا يا روزي حلوة اوي *

*دمت بود:t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلوه قوي يا رخمه​*
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي*​


 

ههههههههههههه هش يا كوبه يلا :t30:


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *البت ديه رفعتلي ضغطي :smil8:*​
> 
> *ههههههههههههه*​
> *شكرا يا روزي حلوة اوي *​
> ...


 

ههههههههههه سلامتك يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## rana1981 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## sparrow (13 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههه
هي رخمة جدااا ومستفزة كمان


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*ايه حكاية مع الرخمين يا بت*
*والله شكلك رخمة ههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

حاجه زي كده


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

تصدقى يا روزى ماكملتش الموضوع لاخره
الضغط اترفع
حرام علكى انا صاحب مرض


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

الف الف سلامه عليا

يوووووووووه قصدي عليك ههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> الف الف سلامه عليا
> 
> يوووووووووه قصدي عليك ههههههههههه



يوه قصدى اروح انام احسن لانى صاحى من امبارح وشكلى هفرقع وهيجيلى السكر والضخم


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بتنرفزينى بضحك دة
انا بجد هقوم انام يلا اشوف وشكم على خير بليل باى باى وعايز بليل اجى الاقى مواضيع تجيب القلب ماشى يا روزى مش هوصيكى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مبروكة عليك


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> بتنرفزينى بضحك دة
> انا بجد هقوم انام يلا اشوف وشكم على خير بليل باى باى وعايز بليل اجى الاقى مواضيع تجيب القلب ماشى يا روزى مش هوصيكى


 

ههههههههههه هو انت لسه فيك نفس لمواضيع تاني ههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ليا نفس لكل حاجة تتخيليها
اعملى انتى بس


----------



## انريكي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

:sha::sha::01964E~163:

هيه البنت ديه فين انا عايز اشوفها

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


رخمه بجد رخمه

تسلم ايدك ع الموضوع الي بيجيب الضخط والسكر

الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> ليا نفس لكل حاجة تتخيليها
> اعملى انتى بس


 

هههههههههه اوك

هنزل بليل مواضيع جديده وهستني رأيك


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> :sha::sha::01964e~163:
> 
> هيه البنت ديه فين انا عايز اشوفها
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههه معلش معلش 

الف سلامه عليك يا انريكي


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة البنت دى عايزة قلمين 
خنقتنى
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

دى  طبيعة فيكم يا ساتر  وشهد شاهدا من اهلها
كويس ان اللى قال الحوار دا بنت   مش راجل


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اة يا عم
دة انا كان بيجيلى الضغط من البنات لحد ما بطلت اكلمهم :d


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههه...

آدي الرخامة ولا بلاش...

تعرفي البت دي تذكري في وحدة رخمة اوي...

هههههه...

عارفة مين طبعا...

هههههه...

ربنا يكون في عونه... مسكين...

ميرسي روزي...


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*​
> *حلوة البنت دى عايزة قلمين *
> *خنقتنى*​


 

ههههههههههههههه

نورتي يا ديدي يا قمر

هضربها ازاي تخنق ديدي حبيبتي هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> دى طبيعة فيكم يا ساتر وشهد شاهدا من اهلها
> كويس ان اللى قال الحوار دا بنت مش راجل


 

ههههههههههههه

واد يا جون استني عليا

حسابك معايا عصيرررررررررررررر ههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> اة يا عم
> دة انا كان بيجيلى الضغط من البنات لحد ما بطلت اكلمهم :d


 

ههههههههههههههههه معلش معلش :beee:


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ههههههههه...
> 
> آدي الرخامة ولا بلاش...
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالا مش عرفاها انا

اصلي مش واخده بالي ههههههههههههه

نورت يا جو

وكلام في سرك 

عرفاها طبعا هههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

يعنى انتى لسه فاتحه وجاية سخنه علينا طيب بامانة لسه بفتح السندتشات افطر نزلت السندوتش ماعرفتش افطر فى اية يا روزى حرام عليكى افطر طيب
هنبدتى رخامه من دلوقتى؟
يا باى
تعالى افطرى معايا :d


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

ميرسي يا جميل الف هنا 

الله لازم الرخامه عشان افتح نفسكم هههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

lبصراحه فتحتى نفسى واكلت الاكل كله بصراحه 5 سندوتشات 3 بطاطس و2 فول 
ماحدش يقول اية دة كله انا باكل مرة واحدة او مرتين خفاف فى اليوم​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

طيب تمام ادخل كل يوم بقي عشان نفسك تتفتح دايما


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

لا لا انا مش باكل كل يوم كدا
اصلك مش فاهمة انا صحيت امبارح بليل م اكلتش ونزلت وانا مروح روحت جبتلى طلب كفته حكاية لحم حمير من ابو على فى بنى سويف واكلت لكن شوية وجعت الكلام دة الساعة 1 بليل وقعد لحد الساعة 10 جعان ومش باكل وماما صحيت الصبح قالتلى هتيجى توصلنى الشغل ولا اخد تاكسى حطتى قدام الامر الواقع روحت موصلها بالعربيه وانا معدى بقى شفت مطعم فول وطعمية رحت داخل جايب وقلت يلا نفطر بقى :d
اصل الموضوع كبير كبير كبير​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

ربنا يقويك يا باشا


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اية دة هو انتى فهمتى :d


----------



## Thunder Coptic (8 نوفمبر 2010)

اية البنت الرخمة دى المهم هو كل فى الاخر ولا لا  انا لو منة كت كلت ومليش دعوة بيها هة ندالة يعنى ندالة


----------



## johna&jesus (9 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> واد يا جون استني عليا
> 
> حسابك معايا عصيرررررررررررررر ههههههههههههههه


 قصب   بمووت فيه بس  ياريت تخليه تفاح  طالما الحساب عنديك :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه من عيني

هجيبه واشربهولك بردو يا جونا

مش عايزه اتعبك انا هههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (14 نوفمبر 2010)

​


----------



## روزي86 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

منور يا كليمو


----------



## مرمر . مارو (2 مارس 2011)

في يــوم من الأيــام 


قرر "محب" إنه يعزم "حبيبته" على الغدا وياريته ما عمل كده 


لإن البنت دى مش عاجبها العجب ولا الصيام فى رجب زى مابيقولو 
شوفوا الحوار وأحكموا بنفسكوا>>>>> 


"هو": تطلبي إيه؟ 


"هيا": مش عارفة إنت هاتطلب إيه؟ 


"هو" : أنا هاطلب بيتزا 


"هيا": ماشي ، وأنا كمان 


"هو": طيب 


"هيا": ولا أقولك ، بلاش 


"هو": ليه عاوزه حاجة تانية 


"هيا": لأ ، مش عارفه 


"هو": انتي جعانة 


"هيا": إممم ، مش عارفه 


"هو": يعني إيه مش عارفة ، أكيد الواحد بيعرف هو جعان ولا لأ 


"هيا": نص نص 


"هو": يعني أطلبلك معايا 


"هيا": لأ 


"هو": خلاص 


"هيا": ولا أقولك ، يمكن أجوع كمان شوية 


"هو": خلاص هاطلبلك وعقبال ما يجي الأكل تكوني جوعتي 


"هيا": طيب أفرض لما يجي الأكل أكون لسه ما جوعتش! 


"هو": خلاص ، خلي الأكل قدامك ولما تجوعي إبقي كلي 


"هيا": ما كده الأكل هايبرد 


"هو": خلاص نطلب أكل تاني 


"هيا": بس كده يبقى تبذير 


"هو": نبقى نأخد الاكل البارد معانا تيك أواي ونبقى نأكله بعدين 


"هيا": طيب إفرض ما كانش ليا نفس للبيتزا بعدين 


"هو": خلاص أكلها أنا 


"هيا": وأنا ما أكلش 


"هو": جننتيني ، يعني اطلبلك ولا بلاش 


"هيا": بلاش احسن 


"هو": خلاص أنا هاطلب لنفسي علشان انا جعت جدا 


"هيا": ماشي 


"هيا": بس أطلب بيتزا بالتونة 
"هو": بس أنا مابحبش البيتزا بالتونة 


"هيا": بس أنا بحبها 


"هو": بس أنا إللى هاكلها 


"هيا": ما يمكن على ما ييجي الأكل أكون جعت وأكل معاك 


"هو": هو أنتي عاوزة تأكلي ولا لأ 


"هيا": إحتمال 


"هو": يعني أنا لازم أطلب بيتزا بالتونة علشان إنتي (إحتمال) تأكلي معايا 


"هيا": أيوه بالظبط 


"هو": طيب لو أنتي جوعتي وأكلتي البيتزا بتاعتي أنا هاكل إيه؟ 


"هيا": ما انا ممكن ما أكلش أصلا معاك 


"هو": رحمتك يا رب 


"هيا": مالك فيه إيه ؟؟ 


"هو": يعني دلوقتي لو أنتي ما أكلتيش ، أنا هاكل بيتزا مش بحبها 


"هيا": يعني أنت تاكل و أنا ما أكلش؟!!!!! 



ايه ده انا زهقتتتتت​


----------



## dark girl _n (2 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه جميله اوى البت دى 
ادى الرخامه ولا بلاش 
شكرا ليكى يا قمر 
بس ياريت تغيري اسم الموضوع لأغبي ولد في العالم ههههههههه


----------



## مرمر . مارو (2 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اوعدك المره اللي جايه

وميرسي علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

تم الدمج
​


----------



## اكيلا__________ (2 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
روعة


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه
فعلا بتجيب الضغط والسكر وكل الامراض النفسية
مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

نورتي يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه 
لا تعليق يا كوبه ​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه اهو انت بقي


----------



## Scofield (3 مارس 2011)

ده اسمه بحث علمى مش رخامة
البنت دى عملية زيادة عن اللزوم


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه

نورت يا باشا


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

دي رخمة رخمة يعني


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه رخامه اخر حاجه

نورت يا جوجو


----------

